# Spoilers 676 Current Sasuke vs Juubito



## Eliyua23 (May 16, 2014)

Restrictions: none 

Distance: 50m

Location : Juubito vs Naruto/Sasuke

Mindset: IC

Knowledge : manga


----------



## Bonly (May 16, 2014)

I'd go with Sasuke. Portrayal has him above everyone bar Naruto and Madara at this point in time imo and we've pretty much just seen the tip of the iceberg when it comes to his powers so we'll see more from him in the next few weeks-months as well.


----------



## ueharakk (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke by portrayal and probably by feats as well.

Portrayal: same level as Naruto who can beat pre-shinjuu madara without powering up.  

Feats: kinda unfair to make a feat-based argument for Sasuke, but we can say that he's faster than post-shinjuu madara, and his chidori sword can cut madara in half.  His susanoo is more powerful than the kyuusanoo that beat juubito, and if juubito pulls out his quad bijuudama, sasuke just switches places with him in the onmyouton ball or teleports outside of the barrier.


----------



## ARGUS (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke wins this,,

-His S/T sort of ninjutsu allowed him to blitz JJ madara and sever him in half,, JJ madara is superior to juubito due to the former having a higher proportion of bijuu as well as having the real rinnegan,,, and SM,,, 

-Sasukes GS (god susanoo) casually sliced CT meteor orbs in half,,,, it has the offense to hurt juubito and along with yin/yang release,,, he can counter obitos onmyoudon hax,,,

-His GS also has the durability to tank some of juubitos TBB,, not only that but its possible the sasuke can backfire some of juubitos TBB right at him,, through his S/T ninjutsu,,, 

-Sasukes rinnegan iis also quite superior to juubitos,,, which is why he wins this


----------



## tkpirate (May 16, 2014)

we still don't know if Sasuke has Senjutsu or not.with Senjutsu he should win,without it he wouldn't.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> we still don't know if Sasuke has Senjutsu or not.with Senjutsu he should win,without it he wouldn't.



The fact that he could harm Madara suggests he had it.


----------



## tkpirate (May 16, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The fact that he could harm Madara suggests he had it.



well,Madara dosen't have his Onmyouton balls anymore,which erases ninjutsu.without Onmyouton balls of course he would be able to harm him.and there aren't any proof that Sasuke has Senjutsu.


----------



## Cognitios (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke takes this.
Kaguyadara > Naruto/Sasuke > Juubidara > Juubito


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2014)

Just going by portrayal here, Sasuke takes this mid dif.

Feat wise, Sasuke could still win, he sliced Madara in half. I know it didn't kill him, but if it wasn't for Kakashi's eye Madara'd be left fully exposed. Juubito couldn't use dimensional transfer so I think Sasuke could finish him off.

If Juubito can use his MS abilities, then he'd probably win via battle of attrition.


----------



## ARGUS (May 16, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Just going by portrayal here, Sasuke takes this mid dif.
> 
> Feat wise, Sasuke could still win, he sliced Madara in half. I know it didn't kill him, but if it wasn't for Kakashi's eye Madara'd be left fully exposed. Juubito couldn't use dimensional transfer so I think Sasuke could finish him off.
> 
> If Juubito can use his MS abilities, then he'd probably win via battle of attrition.



Having Kamui for juubito is useless since sasuke has the means to easily evade the warp as well as counter it through his much advanced S/T ninjutsu,,,
Kamui is not doing much here,,,,


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke wins via hax and black chidori to take his head off.


----------



## Kai (May 16, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> well,Madara dosen't have his Onmyouton balls anymore,which erases ninjutsu.without Onmyouton balls of course he would be able to harm him.and there aren't any proof that Sasuke has Senjutsu.




Juubi Jin's body also has resistance to ninjutsu without the black orbs.


----------



## Vice (May 16, 2014)

Sasuke pretty much mops up the floor with him. Juubidara was already stronger to begin with and now he's absorbed the tree and he and Naruto are still right up there with him.


----------



## tkpirate (May 16, 2014)

Kai said:


> Juubi Jin's body also has resistance to ninjutsu without the black orbs.



no,not really.when Juubito got hit by that amaterasu+FRS attack,he needed his Onmyouton balls to erase that attack.his body couldn't erase the attack.i think what Sasuke means here is that he has RS's chakra,but not senjutsu chakra.


----------



## egressmadara (May 16, 2014)

Juubito's relied asset was his Omnyoten, and that's shit against Sasuke now. Sasuke on the other hand has something that can easily cut Juubito into separate parts + seal him in case he can't kill him. Having the speed to get to him without getting hit is also mitigated by his instant-will teleportation.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The fact that he could harm Madara suggests he had it.


He has the Rinnegan and Six Path chakra, he doesn't need Senjutsu to damage Madara. We kind of explicitly were told Naruto got the Senjutsu from Hagoromo and Sasuke got the Rinnegan.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 16, 2014)

Lol ftg could separate obito from his truth seeking balls so sasuke does the same....only a lot easier.

This ends with obito appearing in front of sasuke and getting bisected all at the same time. Obito somehow tries to fly away and he got god shushin chased down and bisected like madara.

No way obito can win this.


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2014)

Obito wins. 

portrayal he has the same power as Hagoromo. and by feats he still wins as well. 

cutting Obito in half won't accomplish anything for Sasuke as we saw that obito can regenerate, and unlike
Naruto, Sasuke does not have any kind of chakra from the other Bijuus, so it's impossible for him to pull them out. Even his "teleporting" jutsu or whatever it is, it's only for small distance,  and we know that obito can use his TBB to blow up the entire area, and since there is no one here to teleport the TBB, obito won't really need
a barrier, and thus Sasuke can't do anything about it in this case because the explosion won't be held inside the barrier. 

Sasuke also did not show anything to deal with the Tree either, especially in this case when it has its chakra.



> Lol ftg could separate obito from his truth seeking balls so sasuke does the same....only a lot easier.



How is he going to do that exactly? and how does Sasuke know about its weaknesses? 
In addition to that Minato teleported more than 70m away, Sasuke's jutsu does not have that rang. 


> Obito somehow tries to fly away and he got god shushin chased down and bisected like madara.


What is that going to accomplish? He will just regenerate just like how madara did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2014)

As for the topic: Sasuke wins. Like Naruto, he was beating Juudara one on one and managed to bisect him with a Six Path's powered Chidori Eiso. Not only that, his Perfect Susano'o has flight and can cut Chibaku Tensei's to ribbons. He's just on a higher level than Juubito now.


----------



## blk (May 16, 2014)

The Sasuke wank is strong in this thread.
This portrayal nonsense that everyone mention, without showing any shred of evidence, has to stop.

Just because Naruto's YRS hit (which is not the same thing as "defeated") an unprepared and weakened Madara (weakened because he had just one black orb, unprepared because he was in a disadvantageous position and situation), doesn't mean that he or Sasuke (as if Naruto's feats can be used for another, with completely different powers, character) can magically stomp someone who has all of Madara's powers, except for the Rinnegan, in any circumstance.

As for the rest, i'm pretty sure that Sasuke cannot use his S/T ability from 50 meters [1].

With this said, the match comes down to whether Juubito decides to nuke Sasuke or decides to fight him at close quarters.
Since he has no knowledge of Sasuke's ability there is a chance that he will try to defeat him in CQC, in which case i can see Sasuke winning if he uses his ability for decapitate Juubito.

If Juubito decides to start the match with the Juubidama, i don't see Sasuke winning because:

- his S/T jutsu has a limited range, therefore he cannot teleport the Juubidama far enough so that the explosion will not reach him;

- his PS hasn't shown any durability feat for now, but i think it's safe to assume that it can't withstand the overwhelming power of a Juubidama.

All in all, this is a 50/50 mostly depending on how Juubito decides to start the battle.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - Assuming he can do that (because madara was not separated from his 1 Gedu-dama) that will still fail because as we saw in that situation you mentioned, the Gedu-damas will eventually return and help obito, so it's not like if Sasuke can get ride of them forever.


Then sasuke will warp him again...if he alive at that time. Do you think obito can control those with a black chidori sword in his face? Doesn't seem like something you can just grant him.



> - even though that's seems like fan-fiction to me (otherwise he would have done that to madara as well) Obito's regeneration is extremely fast, see when they cut him in half, he regenerated in no time.


It is sasuke slashing...how is it more fanfiction that naruto *killing* everyone he is matched against here with a bijuudama? Faster than sasuke's swing speed? We saw how quick a big chakra monster could cut mini planets and that monster works on sasuke's thoughts. Logically sasuke should be able to do it with his body but even still he susanoo can do it. Obito's regen took multiple panels to heal a hole made by a SM rasengan.




> Now, if obito used 4 of his TBBs, without the barrier, can you tell me how is Sasuke going to survive that?


That tree is not even a fraction of the size those mini moons made by CT were. Obito was afraid the tree could be destroyed which is why he threatened them when he thought they were trying that. It is cut down by PS.



> and since we know defeating the Juubi's host will require him pulling out the Bijuus, how is Sasuke going to accomplish that without the Bijuus' chakra?


That was not stated to be the only way to stop a juubi jin just one of the shown methods. Madara said gai can kill him with a kick crazy regen in all. Sasuke cuts until he is unrecognizable..what is so wrong with this elia?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2014)

blk said:


> The Sasuke wank is strong in this thread.
> This portrayal nonsense that everyone mention, without showing any shred of evidence, has to stop.
> 
> Just because Naruto's YRS hit (which is not the same thing as "defeated") an unprepared and weakened Madara (weakened because he had just one black orb, unprepared because he was in a disadvantageous position and situation), doesn't mean that he or Sasuke (as if Naruto's feats can be used for another, with completely different powers, character) can magically stomp someone who has all of Madara's powers, except for the Rinnegan, in any circumstance.
> ...



Even if his s/t turns out to have to short a range for that Sasuke still has his summon s/t which he planned to use when Juubito was about to nuke them back then. And as we saw during his battle with Deidara he can perform it at PNJ level of speed(with the explosion right in his face LOL).

And Madara initially assumed that Naruto was giving him trouble due to still being weakened due to Guy's attack but soon retracted that statement.


----------



## blk (May 16, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Even if his s/t turns out to have to short a range for that Sasuke still has his summon s/t which he planned to use when Juubito was about to nuke them back then. And as we saw during his battle with Deidara he can perform it at PNJ level of speed(with the explosion right in his face LOL).
> 
> And Madara initially assumed that Naruto was giving him trouble due to still being weakened due to Guy's attack but soon retracted that statement.



Check the scan in my first post, Madara mentioned that Sasuke couldn't use the jutsu when he increased the distance.

You are correct about the summon S/T, i guess this increases Sasuke's chances even if Juubito fight from long distance.

I didn't write that Madara was weakened because of Gai's attack, but because he hadn't a (big) part of his power (the black orbs) and because his position was disadvantageous (he was open to all kinds of attacks).


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2014)

> =blackguyinpinksuit;50676615]Then sasuke will warp him again...if he alive at that time. Do you think obito can control those with a black chidori sword in his face? Doesn't seem like something you can just grant him.



- After Sasuke's usage of that jutsu we saw him closing his eye sor an entire chapter, and then the chapter after that (the last chapter) he did not use it, if it was as easy as you it is, why did not he use it against madara and finished this fight already? OR why did not he use it against the CT and redirect them against the real madara or his clones? 

- honestly attacking the face with such things always seem fan-fiction to me as those things never happen in this manga, but once again, saying is easier than done, if he can do such thing
or think in such way, why didn't he do that against madara as well? 

by this same logic we can conclude with Sasuke being stronger than current madara, Naruto, Kaguya, and even Hagoromo himself, no? 
because will just use his jutsu and cut their heads, and we are done.  



> It is sasuke slashing...how is it more fanfiction that naruto *killing* everyone he is matched against here with a bijuudama? Faster than sasuke's swing speed? We saw how quick a big chakra monster could cut mini planets and that monster works on sasuke's thoughts. Logically sasuke should be able to do it with his body but even still he susanoo can do it. Obito's regen took multiple panels to heal a hole made by a SM rasengan.



Both are fan-fiction honestly, because with "everyone" they just can teleport his TBBs away. 

- but it did not even take one panel to heal from this.
1
1

This first time is simply used to explain things in the manga, but the mangaka won't go in details every time and take as much of time as he did in the first one because that will take ages. Examples of that.

1- When all of the Bijuus' chakra were inside the GM it took several volumes for it to transform into the Juubi, and awhile as well to go to each stage. However, when madara did it, the GM transformed into the higher level of its forms right away. 

2- When Jman used his SM for the first time, it took a chapter to do so, however Minato did in in 1 panel, yet it was stated to be "too long" even though all the other SM users did not show such feat of using it in 1 panel. 

3- When obito used the RT the first time, it took an entire chapter to show us the progress of it, then when it was used the second time to revive madara it took 2 pages or so... 

I think those 3 examples are enough to present the idea of it... 
and obito's regenerating thing is simply the same as those examples... 



> That tree is not even a fraction of the size those mini moons made by CT were. Obito was afraid the tree could be destroyed which is why he threatened them when he thought they were trying that. It is cut down by PS.



I believe it's due to the distance, that they are at higher level from the ground, and kishi was presenting them from above, which obviously means the prescriptive of things will change depending on that stand point. As if you are on earth and looking at an Air-plan it will seems very small to you, but that is not the reality of things. An example from the same chapter would be this.
1
do you think madara is that big compared to the moon? 

Also, the Tree can absorb the chakra as it did to Naruto and Minato's BSM and BM, and even madara's remaining chakra from his susanoo
1
1



> That was not stated to be the only way to stop a juubi jin just one of the shown methods. Madara said gai can kill him with a kick crazy regen in all. Sasuke cuts until he is unrecognizable..what is so wrong with this elia?



But madara did not die do to his regenerating though, so that's wont work. 

as for cutting in that way, as I said earlier by this logic Sasuke would be stronger than all the characters, or simply as in Shisui's overrated ability KA which some people thinks it has no limit.

would it sounds right if I said Shisui is stronger than Kaguya, Naruto, Sasuke...etc
because he will simply control them and order them to kill themselves? 


anyway, before things get bigger than this, I give up already, don't want to go in a long debates
especially about Sasuke's abilities which I do not even know how it works.  

thank you for your time. ^_^


----------



## Blu-ray (May 16, 2014)

This is silly. He goes PS and cuts Obito to ribbons. Obito tries to use a nuke tree? Sasuke cuts it apart. Those things take forever to charge and fire and With the speed Sasuke's Susano'o has, it could chop up something that dwarfs several mountains in the same time it took Naruto's nuke to go off. No. The *rubble* dwarfed several mountains. It chopped it in half, and those halves in several pieces, in the same time it took took Naruto's bomb to go off and destroy one. Hell he could just bat or tank those Bijuudama at this point. Obito brings out the Shinjuu? Sasuke once again cuts it apart. The argument that it can absorb his Susano'o or chakra weapons is silly considering he cut the thing with Susano'o long before Hagoromo's powerup. Even fodder was doing it. Obito's Gudoudama negate hax doesn't even work anymore against Sasuke due to his Rikudo power/senjutsu whatever you wanna call it, and Madara almost died from an attack that Sasuke can casually replicate and outstrip. Obito is not even on that level.


----------



## Fiiction (May 17, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Just going by portrayal here, Sasuke takes this mid dif.
> 
> Feat wise, Sasuke could still win, he sliced Madara in half. I know it didn't kill him, but if it wasn't for Kakashi's eye Madara'd be left fully exposed. Juubito couldn't use dimensional transfer so I think Sasuke could finish him off.
> 
> If Juubito can use his MS abilities, then he'd probably win via battle of attrition.



If it wasn't for kakashi's eye, madara would've been able to counter sasuke's attack. :gio


----------



## Fiiction (May 17, 2014)

How does sasuke's susanoo cut juubito in half, if it lacks senjutsu u wankers?


----------



## ueharakk (May 17, 2014)

Fiiction said:


> How does sasuke's susanoo cut juubito in half, if it lacks senjutsu u wankers?


Don't see why it would lack senjutsu considering Sasuke cut madara in half with chidori sword, something that would require him to use senjutsu.


----------



## RedChidori (May 18, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Sasuke wins this,,
> 
> -His S/T sort of ninjutsu allowed him to blitz JJ madara and sever him in half,, JJ madara is superior to juubito due to the former having a higher proportion of bijuu as well as having the real rinnegan,,, and SM,,,
> 
> ...



This without a doubt .


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 26, 2014)

Interesting fight, I think Juubito will take this. People should remember that it took PS senjutsu Kurama to beat obito.


----------



## Flappy (Nov 26, 2014)

Sasuke low diff.

He has half of Rikudou's chakra and can use it to it's full extent. JJ Obito has a Rinnegan and MS he never uses. 
Sasuke uses his S/T technique and bisects Obito in half thus Obito dies. 

He can't react to it seeing how a superior JJ couldn't and replaced himself with Limbo to escape it after being caught by Sasuke's Chidori and Naruto's Jiton Rasengan.

Neither can he regenerate when a simple SM Rasengan gave him a big hole on his back.
JJ Madara has better regeneration due to Hashiramas SM, Gyuuki,Yang Kurama and Holy Tree.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Interesting fight, I think Juubito will take this. People should remember that it took PS senjutsu Kurama to beat obito.



>Implying a non-Rikudo PS Senjutsu Kurama can come anywhere close to Rikudo Perfect Susano.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 26, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Interesting fight, I think Juubito will take this. People should remember that it took PS senjutsu Kurama to beat obito.



The Rikudo enhanced PS is above even that, and is not even necessary unless Bijuudama tree or Shinju come into play and need to get cut down. He'll simply chop Obito up the way he did the superior Madara. And why the necro.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 26, 2014)

blk said:


> Check the scan in my first post, Madara mentioned that Sasuke couldn't use the jutsu when he increased the distance.
> 
> You are correct about the summon S/T, i guess this increases Sasuke's chances even if Juubito fight from long distance.
> 
> I didn't write that Madara was weakened because of Gai's attack, but because he hadn't a (big) part of his power (the black orbs) and because his position was disadvantageous (he was open to all kinds of attacks).



he couldn't use the distance to warp to where madara was but why wouldn't he be able to use it just to dodge?
also bear in mind by sasuke's admission, he wasn't use to his rinnengon yet, so isn't safe to assume the sasuke that fought naruto who had better mastery over his rinnengon can use it at a larger distance?




then there's also the fact his ps blitz 4 bm avatars, wouldn't that warrant him the speed to dodge them even without the st?




even at a distance i think it's safe to say indra's arrow would end the match, naruto used all the worlds natural energy and had the elemental advantage and he could only stalemate it.

i don't see jubito matching it.



jubito is simply outgunned sasuke can even spam 9 chibaku tensei's at the same time for shyts and giggles.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 27, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> The Rikudo enhanced PS is above even that, and is not even necessary unless Bijuudama tree or Shinju come into play and need to get cut down. He'll simply chop Obito up the way he did the superior Madara. And why the necro.



Its no different than madara and kakashi PS


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 28, 2014)

This is so dumb.

Sasuke can basically form Perfect Susano'o in a *nigh-instant*. We've seen that occur in his battles against Kaguya and Naruto.

Prior to his Sage of Six Paths powerup, even Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan Sasuke was capable of following Obito's movement speed and almost landing a blow with his complete, senjutsu-powered Susanoo.

Difference here? This time, Obito isn't blocking it. Because Perfect Susanoo powered by the Sage of Six Paths' chakra is* entire magnitudes* above a bunch of Kurama-enhanced GIant Rasengans and a senjutsu-powered Perfect Susanoo with Tailed Beast Mode Naruto. The sword goes right through Obito's shield and cleaves him in two.

Basically: Sasuke uses Perfect Susanoo. Reaches Obito's destination in a second, and bifurcates him, completely ignoring his Truth-Seeking Ball defenses.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 28, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Its no different than madara and kakashi PS


Other than being vastly more powerful and powered by Six Path Chakra?


----------



## trance (Nov 28, 2014)

Sauce bisects him.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 28, 2014)

What's Juubidama gonna do when he can just time a shinra tensei ?


----------

